

Ask HN: Recommended Python frameworks for desktop applications development - forthrowaway

Hello,<p>I&#x27;m looking for a python framework for developing desktop applications. I am looking for an easy to use (drag-drop) interface and the ability to convert the code into an executable file (exe in my case), the availability of a built in DB (files based or SQLight for example) is a plus.<p>Thank you.
======
Rottweiler
If I'm understanding your question, your most viable choices are wxPython or
PyQt/PySide. For getting it into an .exe, look at PyInstaller (failing that,
py2exe). If by "drag-drop interface" you mean a friendly UI design tool (in
the mold of Visual Studio), IMHO there are no good choices.

~~~
forthrowaway
Thank you for your answer, I am currently considering kivy and I'll also look
into PyQt and wxPython.

